# Rockford show or swap meet?



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 21, 2012)

Does anyone have info on the rockford show or swap meet?


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rockford Bicycle Classic Show and Swap*

Sunday October 21st 2012   9:00AM to 2:00PM


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 22, 2012)

What kind of show is this? How does it compare to last weekend's Arlington show?
 I had a great time in Carpentersville last year and want to attend again if that event is going to happen....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> What kind of show is this? How does it compare to last weekend's Arlington show?
> I had a great time in Carpentersville last year and want to attend again if that event is going to happen....




Carpentersvill is a go, from what I've heard but I don't have a date yet....


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Bri!
 Can anyone shed some light on Rockford as well?


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 22, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Thanks Bri!
> Can anyone shed some light on Rockford as well?




Check out www.rondex.com/bikehead for more info. 
2010 dates though. This year it's Oct 21, 2012.


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a bike show for the small bikes


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 23, 2012)

*ROCKFORD BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET SUNDAY Oct 21, 2012*

*SO THIS YEAR THE ROCKFORD BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET IS ON SUNDAY Oct 21, 2012!*


----------

